# Stanley Light wont stop flashing....?



## Westernmdhardwoods (Nov 9, 2014)

I am not too familiar with anything about flashlights but had a question maybe someone could help me with? I have this little Stanley Spotlight that I keep in the living room to check for deer in the front yard. It worked out great, small compact and put out plenty of light for all I needed it for. The other good thing I liked about it was it didn't need charged very often.

Anyhow I had to charge it the other day and now all it will do is flash? Any Ideas? 

I think it has finally took a crap on me but I hope not, it is probably 5yrs old or so? 

http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/71SJP2tuAoL._SL1500_.jpg

*Image tags removed from hot linked image*


----------



## FRITZHID (Nov 10, 2014)

Flashing once or continuously (strobes) when trigger is pulled?


----------



## Westernmdhardwoods (Nov 11, 2014)

FRITZHID said:


> Flashing once or continuously (strobes) when trigger is pulled?



Continuously when trigger is pulled


----------



## FRITZHID (Nov 11, 2014)

There's a chance it could be the driver circuit then, but I'd still try replacing the battery pack 1st


----------



## Westernmdhardwoods (Nov 12, 2014)

FRITZHID said:


> There's a chance it could be the driver circuit then, but I'd still try replacing the battery pack 1st



I dont know what a driver circuit is but I took the thing apart and it appears to be 6 or 8 AAA rechargeable batteries in a bundle with a red/black wire and plug on it. Is this something I can buy to replace or what are my options here? I only paid like $20-30 on this on black Friday a few years ago so it might not even be worth messing with?


----------



## FRITZHID (Nov 12, 2014)

Correct, it's a 6aaa nimh/nicad pack (they used both types in that design)
If it has the plug at the end of the leads, you should be able to take it to batteries/plus & get a replacement fairly cheap, if it's the soldered in style, you'll need to desolder it and resolder it with the replacement.
Shouldn't be too costly, it's basically a portable phn batt x2.
If they don't have a replacement, I can build one for you.
If it's just generally not worth the $, you can sell it as is..... it does have a nice xpe led in it.


----------



## Westernmdhardwoods (Nov 12, 2014)

FRITZHID said:


> Correct, it's a 6aaa nimh/nicad pack (they used both types in that design)
> If it has the plug at the end of the leads, you should be able to take it to batteries/plus & get a replacement fairly cheap, if it's the soldered in style, you'll need to desolder it and resolder it with the replacement.
> Shouldn't be too costly, it's basically a portable phn batt x2.
> If they don't have a replacement, I can build one for you.
> If it's just generally not worth the $, you can sell it as is..... it does have a nice xpe led in it.



Ok thanks for the input, I will see if I can find a relatively cheap battery pack and go from there. Thanks!!


----------



## FRITZHID (Nov 12, 2014)

No prob! Glad the info helps and that your light receives new life!
Btw, a driver is the electronic circuit that regulates the power going to the LED so it doesn't burn out.... your light has a driver/charging board, it controls both the power to the LED well as the charging of the battery.


----------



## Westernmdhardwoods (Nov 13, 2014)

OK well I feel like a complete idiot.....

I was setting all the screws and plastics aside from when I took the light apart on the workbench which also happens to be where the charging cord is. I didn't think about it til then but I have a couple of these things laying on the bench(Radio, Air Pump, Spotlight)
Well it turns out I plugged the light in with the wrong one, it was showing it was charging but apparently not? I used the proper charger and now it works like a charm!!! 

So other then proving I am an idiot, now the next time someone had a similar problem I guess the troubleshooting question to start with is "Did you use the correct adapter to charge the light?"


----------



## FRITZHID (Nov 13, 2014)

Lol well good, glad you got it figured out! Use colored electrical tape on the plugs to help I.d. them easily


----------



## NoNotAgain (Nov 13, 2014)

I've got 20 plus AC/DC chargers and got tired of remembering what one went to what item. 

Purchased a Dymo label maker and now all of the chargers are identified as to what they're used for. 

Also works well on batteries for keeping track of charge cycles and date of charge instead of marking up the wrappers.


----------

